# How many brush GSDs teeth?



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Just wondering. Seems a bit over the top. I have never brushed a dogs teeth. If they are ever anesthetized for any reason I would have their teeth scaled if needed. There are also cleaning chews.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I brush my dog's teeth. I also give her raw, meaty bones to help naturally keep the teeth clean, too.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

I've had great results with the Oravet chews. I'll probably never brush her teeth either.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

It would take two people to brush Ingas huge teeth. One to sit on the back end and one on the front with the toothbrush. She would think we'd lost our minds.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

Less often than I should. He loves it, or maybe he loves the beefy toothpaste.....


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Never. Raw food does it. There is no tartar buildup ever.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> Never. Raw food does it. There is no tartar buildup ever.


I wish we could afford raw. Sounds/looks expensive. Can you PM me to point me in the right direction research it some more? Whenever I see/hear about raw diet I only think meat, which isn't cheap.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I do. My 12 y/o still has pearly white teeth. i've brushed them her whole life. My dogs are not raw fed but they have clean teeth and do not have bad breath. I don't like for my dogs to be stinky and nasty. They sleep in my bed, they kiss me. So they get regular brushings


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

Mine gets his brushed on occasion in addition to chews


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Femfa said:


> I brush my dog's teeth. I also give her raw, meaty bones to help naturally keep the teeth clean, too.


Same here


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don’t brush their teeth, but I do use the tooth gel.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

I do often. I also scale them when I notice the start of build-up. Surprisingly he loves when I do both.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mei said:


> I wish we could afford raw. Sounds/looks expensive. Can you PM me to point me in the right direction research it some more? Whenever I see/hear about raw diet I only think meat, which isn't cheap.


Check out the raw food / BARF section. There is good info on there.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Mei said:


> I wish we could afford raw. Sounds/looks expensive. Can you PM me to point me in the right direction research it some more? Whenever I see/hear about raw diet I only think meat, which isn't cheap.


I feed my dog prepared raw, does nothing to clean her teeth. Home raw with chicken quarters, turkey necks and meaty bones clean a dog's teeth as they have to crunch and chew.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Even if you normally don't feed raw, a raw turkey neck once or twice a week can do the job.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sheba gets her teeth brushed regularly... and loves it! Doesn't mind a bit when we're poking and prodding that big set of choppers. She prefers the peanut butter-flavoured toothpaste. Now, nail clipping is a different story. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I wish they made chocolate toothpaste for people (not dogs of course).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Nurse Bishop said:


> I wish they made chocolate toothpaste for people (not dogs of course).


They do! Or did. Crest makes/made a chocolate mint toothpaste, and it's good!


----------



## woopiee (Jan 15, 2019)

Even if a dog's teeth stay clean without brushing, it's a very good idea to make sure they will tolerate their mouth being handled and their teeth examined.

The shape of a dog's head, their genetics, their diet, age, general health etc all factor into how clean their teeth will be if left alone. Breeds with tight skin on their faces have dirtier teeth in general - I think it has to do with the amount of saliva that constantly pools around the teeth, preventing/slowing plaque. Toy breeds also tend to have bad teeth, maybe because the teeth are crammed closer together.

The research I've heard is that most pet dogs have some level of periodontal disease by the age of 3 years.

I occasionally give my Poodle raw bones, and I scale his teeth when needed. I've been really lucky with him, and only need to pick off a little plaque every 4-5 months. I brush his teeth every once in a while, but he really never needs it - it's more for training purposes.

For tiny dogs you may want to get dental wipes - they are kind of like baby wipes, but the fibers are more abrasive and they are moistened with something that's good for teeth.
There is also a liquid that you put into their drinking water that is supposed to help. I've tried it, but didn't have problems before or after, so I'm not sure if it worked, lol.

Regardless, be careful that any toothpaste you use doesn't have floride - apparently there are some dog ones on the market now! Essentially just beef-flavored human toothpaste


----------



## Sasha'sMom (Jul 15, 2017)

ausdland said:


> I feed my dog prepared raw, does nothing to clean her teeth. Home raw with chicken quarters, turkey necks and meaty bones clean a dog's teeth as they have to crunch and chew.


This is what we do as well.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don’t they are really clean and white though are fed kibble. They are both going though 2 and 4. My daughter diligently brushes our chihuahuas teeth every night. Our Chihuahua has genetically bad teeth. He is about 12 years old. Teeth cleaning does keep his bad teeth at bay. He does love to knaw on the whimsies sometimes or hard biscuit is good enough for his teeth he did loose a tiny front knibble tooth. Either that was coming out or was going to be impacted regardless I am careful what to give him.


----------



## ScarlettGSD (Apr 3, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> I don’t they are really clean and white though are fed kibble. They are both going though 2 and 4. My daughter diligently brushes our chihuahuas teeth every night. Our Chihuahua has genetically bad teeth. He is about 12 years old. Teeth cleaning does keep his bad teeth at bay. He does love to knaw on the whimsies sometimes or hard biscuit is good enough for his teeth he did loose a tiny front knibble tooth. Either that was coming out or was going to be impacted regardless I am careful what to give him.


My wife has both our dogs on a brushing regimen of at least once a week.


----------



## deedeearmstrong (Sep 5, 2018)

I do and I put an additive in the water too.?


----------



## monypt (Nov 6, 2019)

My GSD teeth were usually clean all by themselves, but did need to brush on some occasions.


----------



## D.B. (Jan 4, 2020)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Just wondering. Seems a bit over the top. I have never brushed a dogs teeth. If they are ever anesthetized for any reason I would have their teeth scaled if needed. There are also cleaning chews.


----------



## D.B. (Jan 4, 2020)

I brush Vito’s teeth and he gnaws on the biggest marrow bone that I can find.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Mei said:


> I've had great results with the Oravet chews. I'll probably never brush her teeth either.


Nikki loves them and her teeth look great. Have you looked at Walmart PetRx, they are much cheaper there than at the vet.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

I do not brush their teeth. In my experience with GSDs they have not had any issues with teeth that require brushing.


----------



## LumberJack34 (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm probably awful for not brushing my dogs teeth. They are both about 3 and a half now. Any recommendations on the best way to brush them? Are bones not enough?


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

LumberJack34 said:


> I'm probably awful for not brushing my dogs teeth. They are both about 3 and a half now. Any recommendations on the best way to brush them? Are bones not enough?


It depends on health and opinions. Some think their dogs are fine with chews, including me. Some think it's good to brush just in case. Some dogs have bad teeth that need to be brushed. It depends on the owner and their preference, unless the dog truly has bad teeth.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LumberJack34 said:


> I'm probably awful for not brushing my dogs teeth. They are both about 3 and a half now. Any recommendations on the best way to brush them? Are bones not enough?


What you feed your dog really determined the teeth condition. I feed raw so my dogs teeth have never been brushed. Plaque can still build up just as it does on ours so have your vet look at their teeth and advise if you need to have them cleaned. 

There are many chew toys or chew treat like lamb / water buffalo horns that work well to help clean them without fracturing the teeth like marrow bones can.


----------



## Splashstorm (Apr 25, 2020)

With a raw diet brushing is unneeded because "they do not produce Amylase like us humans. We start the digestive process in our mouth with saliva which contains amylase. This enzyme starts to break down food without even having to chew. Since dogs do not have this, they need to get it from the food they eat. The cooking process destroys enzymes and this is why when a dog is on a cooked, canned or kibble diet they will quickly build up plaque and tarter."


----------

